# Show Categories - Bimmerfest East and MINIfest



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

The following are the show categories for this year's event:

*Bimmerfest East*

Best of Show 
Best Sedan
Best Coupe
Best ICE
Best Team* NEW CATEGORY

Judges Choices
Longest Traveled

Performance- 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Aesthetics - 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Performance & Aesthetics - 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Concours - 1st, 2nd, 3rd

*MINIfest*

Best of Show

Judges Choices
Longest Traveled

Classic - 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Modern - 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Concours - 1st, 2nd, 3rd

So register today and don't forget to make 'em all nice 'n shiny!!!


----------



## Chapel (Jul 23, 2003)

are there model specific classes?

I dont have a chance against E36s or E46s...
nor do I have a chance against E30 M3s.

Id have a better chance against other regular E30s


----------



## Chapel (Jul 23, 2003)

Tom?

If you dont answer... Ill be sure to drop a big bomb on you... like you did on me when we were at CMTs house...


----------



## gconstant (Aug 10, 2003)

*Full concours or Exterior only?*

Will the concours be full, interior, enginge etc of just exterior?


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

gconstant said:


> Will the concours be full, interior, enginge etc of just exterior?


my impression from last year is that a concours is what it is at other car shows-- full car-- interior, exterior, engine bay, trunk, wheel wells, under the car, the whole deal...

i also think the other categories should also be judged based on cleanliness of the interior as well. it irks me when i go to a "car show" and the outside of the car is nice and waxed and shiny, but you look inside and it's a dusty, dirty mess.  it's a show car! anyways... but that's up to the judges and the organizers, i guess...


----------

